# Hoof Issues...



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jun 20, 2009)

:No-Sad



. Okay so today i went out to drive Aura and when i was picking out her feet (first thing i do) i noticed her feet were weird. In the frog area when i picked it white stuff came off the frog, so immediately i thought it was thrush, well it ain't smell like it. I also noticed that just on the sole right near the White line it looked "Frayed", so i went and grabbed my trimming stuff and leveled out the underside of the hoof. When i was doing so i noticed the hoof was easy to cut with the nippers, so i started to take off the dead hoof stuff with the knife and it was rock hard... okay at this point im all confused.



so instead of screwing up her foot i just finished it off with the rasp. Well i was looking at the hoof trying to figure out what could be wrong. I took the hoof pick and applied pressure to different spots on the hoof to see if it made her uncomfortable...nope. nothing. I was also able to lightly scrape out some "Stuff" (im guessing it is dead hoof) out of the white line or water line...idk which. So at this point, i just stopped i didn't want to do any damage, i continued to look at the rest of her feet and they all seemed fine.

I don't know what this could be, im always on top of her hooves the vet was out doing there hooves about a month ago, other wise i do them, and i haven't ever had any problems. I have noticed her favoring that leg, but it always seemed to be a "Joint" issue and we changed her diet and it went away.

My mom's not home and my dad knows crap bout horses/donkeys. I talked to mom and she's on her way home (from bro's hockey practice) and she's going to look at it. I think the vet needs to be called out for this one. Mean while im looking up hoof problems in donkeys/horses and nothing seems to "pop" at me. It seems like it could be Thrush, but it doesn't smell!

you guys got any ideas? im worried bout my li'l girl

~Ian


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds to me like she might have foundered? I would check with a vet or farrier.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 24, 2009)

If you changed her diet and she seemed to be favoring a leg..my guess would be she had a light case of founder. Did you had her on a lush pasture for any length of time? Founder, Thrush, White Line Disease, Abscesses, Laminitis, are all distinct, individual problems that donkeys can have. How is she doing now?

Corinne


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jun 27, 2009)

She is good as new now. I talked to my Agri-Science teacher and she said from what it sounds like that her hoves are soft and from all this wet weather it's affecting her hoof, not like thrush. So i treated it with a thrush buster like stuff just once. She was off for about 2 days. But she's good. Were going to still get a hoof hardener and put her on a hoof and joint supplement. But other wise she's good. I have been long lining her at the walk around the arena to strech her legs and she is good. Im also turning her out in a different pasture that has better drainage.


----------

